# Backdrop scenery



## Rufus (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m looking for some large posters or panorama to hang around the layout so it won’t look so basement workshop/man cave. Vintage trackside, village, countryside,etc. I was also looking for borderstrip of stone wall or the like. Any suggestions or sources? Got pictures of yours?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rufus;

My friend, Tom Harris, uses digital photograph files on his HO model railroad. The backdrop buildings are photographed locally by Tom, then the file is sized at print time. You may need a copier service to get the images large enough, but it works very well for customizing the backdrop. Examples below.



























Best wishes, David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Rufus said:


> I’m looking for some large posters or panorama to hang around the layout so it won’t look so basement workshop/man cave. Vintage trackside, village, countryside,etc. I was also looking for borderstrip of stone wall or the like. Any suggestions or sources? Got pictures of yours?


Many moons ago I used some large background skyscapes (rather like the photos Dave posted) on my indoor layout walls, and I think they came from Walthers.



Stone walls can be made from the tile strips designed for kitchen backsplashes. Some have very small random stones.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I’m looking for some large posters or panorama to hang around the layout so it won’t look so basement workshop/man cave. Vintage trackside, village, countryside,etc. I was also looking for borderstrip of stone wall or the like. Any suggestions or sources? Got pictures of yours?



For countryside have you thought about painting your own?
This is my attempt using acrylic house paint coloured with artist's acrylics.
https://ringbalin.blogspot.com/search/label/Latest Posts

For stone walls try this method.
https://ringbalin.blogspot.com/p/soft-rock.html

For backdrops this guy is an inspiration.
https://platform1mrc.com/p1mrc/index.php?threads/painting-back-scenes.1629/

This how I got started
https://platform1mrc.com/p1mrc/index.php?threads/my-attempt-at-backdrops.4560/

Give it a go on a piece of scrap board and you may just inlock the hidden artist.

The platform1 mrc has heaps of very good modelers who may be of some help it is mostly HO scale but you can just scale up anything you see and like.

I am going to do this on my G scale layout using fibre cement as my board.


----------

